# goggles for smith maze



## Qball (Jun 22, 2010)

Smith goggles are going to fit the best with smith helmets. I wore the phenoms with the maze all last year and they worked together perfectly. Thats odd that they don't fit for you.


----------



## Roundabout136 (Aug 26, 2008)

I've got this years Smith Hustle helmet and my Oakley A-Frames fit really well. No pressure on the goggles and barely any gap where the two meet.


----------



## garlicbread (Oct 23, 2010)

yeah i wish the phenoms worked but there just to big


----------



## olsen185 (Feb 14, 2011)

Did you ever get the DXS? I have the same helmet and looking to order the DXS goggles. I can't find the goggles locally to try on.


----------



## Ca-Pow (Mar 27, 2010)

Smith I/O with the Maze is the setup. Good helmet and great goggles designed to work together. Hope that helps.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

I have the Maze and I wear Electric EG2's..probably the biggest goggles on the planet, and they fit fine..


----------



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)

East§ide said:


> I have the Maze and I wear Electric EG2's..probably the biggest goggles on the planet, and they fit fine..


QFT.
10char.


----------



## DrEricFautstein (Apr 18, 2010)

Roundabout136 said:


> I've got this years Smith Hustle helmet and my Oakley A-Frames fit really well. No pressure on the goggles and barely any gap where the two meet.


Me as well. I had some Smith Phenoms and ironically, they just didn't mesh well with my Smith helmet. I switched to some A-frames, and they pair quite nice. no gaps, no wind, nothing. I was kinda dissapointed, but oh well.


----------



## SCARBRO817 (Apr 18, 2011)

i would go with a realm they work perfect for me


----------

